# Hi from France



## steppinrazr (Dec 15, 2012)

Hello, I'm a French rider, 35 years old , I started riding in the early 90's because I was a skater.
I took a long break during the 2000's and restarted riding 3 years ago.( and broke 2 ribs on a handrail the 3nd day I restarted riding, doc said "that's what happend when you think you are still young...." f*** him)

What a change, last board I bought before that iatus was an avalanche RT 147 (more or less the same as the lunchtray).

Now I have a park pickle 150 and start to get some good feeling back.
I'm kind of tech nerd and like to read about the tech and specs of boards and equipment.

Got a younger sister studying in the alps so I have a flat to crash any weekend if it is a pow day. So in the next few days i'll get a pow board.

Anyway Glad to be back in the game.


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

Bienvenue dude, good to know your getting back into it! Take it easy in the park ;D


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

steppinrazr said:


> ...doc said "that's what happend when you think you are still young...." f*** him)




Welcome to the forum! :welcome:


----------

